# lookie lookie



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

Kinda make its obvious which cars they need to "bribe" people to buy...and which cars sell themselves....


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

You're comparing a Kia Forte to a Cruze TD? And considering the Kia simply because you're getting to bring it home for a day?? Pftt, go rent a Cruze. The fact that a dealership lets you "borrow" a certain type of car should have ZERO affect on what you park in the driveway.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

They let me borrow my Cruze for the night 

Did the same with a Civic, too.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

no i took it home to get a feel for it im trying to do the same with the ctd thats all im considering the kia because i like the style and all the features in it


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I just did this. If you look up KIA's most ppl say they're not completely satisfied. Every person I talked to (online and in person) said they were completely happy with their cruze. I mean c'mon....1000km a tank with 280ft.lbs


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

will see money i AM leaning more towards the ctd


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

I negotiated a price for my CTD over the phone before even going out to look at it. And did not bother test driving the competition, since I was relying on a GM Card discount that got me into the market to begin with. 

I was satisfied with the reviews from enough different sources (especially discussion on headroom and power) that it would work out.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

If you're going automatic its almost the only option.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

CVT transmissions are horrible to drive and IMO garbage. Every automatic seems to be having problems, never read any common complaints with the ctd transmission. My other choice was going to be a 2013-2014 fusion but for the 2.0T with equal options I was looking at $5k more and the 6F35 isn't exactly the most reliable transmission either.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

no cvt in this car


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

My friend owns a 2013 forte koup. I really wanted one til he got his. Interior rattles and squeaks, only gets 500km to a tank and he has a rattle in the engine that the dealership can't find. They told him wait until something breaks.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

the 14 is a redesign


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> the 14 is a redesign


Kia is junk! If you want a car with a bad reputation, get a Hyundai. At least they have significantly improved.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

You do understand that kia and hyundai are the same correct


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

mr overkill said:


> You do understand that kia and hyundai are the same correct


[h=1]Do Hyundai and Kia have the same vehicles?[/h]In: Kia Rio [Edit categories]




*Answer:*
Hyundai has many types of cars like: Elantra,Tiburon,Atos,Accent,Attitude,H-1,H100 Truck, H100 Cargo Van,Genesis,Eon,Stratus Sprinter,Sonata,Veloster,Terracan and many more! There is not really revolution of the Kia motors. Kia also has many types of cars like:Sorento,Picanto,Rio,Optima,Cee'd,Carnival,Carens,Rondo,Sephia,Sportage and many more! There is not really revolution of the Hyundai motors.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I say buy whatever floats your boat, but if you are a car guy, I would be willing to bet that over time you find the CTD a much more satisfying driving experience. I am sure the Kia is perfectly fine too, but it seems to me like once the newness wears off, you will probably wish you had bought the CTD. I owned a Hyundai Elantra for about 10K miles and it was really sweet when I first got it, but after a few weeks... eh.. Similar class of car.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

1/2 way done with the test drive (at work now 50 miles ) the pros are the hid lighting the led drl the "audi" led tail lights power folding lighted mirrors. interior has push button start nicer center console and a gaggle of options.

so sar the cons only coolant is shown no other parameters are shown, "cheap" tpms system no psi reading, rear end of car "bucks" on heavy rutts or very uneven road.

interior is pretty quiet and at 65-70 im cruzing at about 2000 rpms any questions shoot hoping to pick up the cruze td this afternoon


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

aussie im just saying they are built in the same plant different lines but on the same facility . yes they are "parent" companys but they share some of each others ideas and some parts thats all. Its just funny how some people say either kia is junk but Hyundai are great or the other way around.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

US News, in its Car Rankings: Affordable Small Cars places the Forte #6 out of 40. FWIW, the Cruze is ranked #5. Just sayin, as my next car will be a Corolla.........


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Chevy CTD > Kia Forte 5


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

mr overkill said:


> aussie im just saying they are built in the same plant different lines but on the same facility . yes they are "parent" companys but they share some of each others ideas and some parts thats all. Its just funny how some people say either kia is junk but Hyundai are great or the other way around.


I have an 2003 Hyundai Getz that I gave to my wife to drive to work and it has never let her down or given any trouble. I don't know about Daewoo but can't see any reason they would not be as good as the Getz. Mind you the Cruze is way better as far as NVH and general quality is concerned. Also my daughter bought a new Getz in 2011 and it is much the same but has lost the temperature gauge even though it is the top model.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Vetterin said:


> US News, in its Car Rankings: Affordable Small Cars places the Forte #6 out of 40. FWIW, the Cruze is ranked #5. Just sayin, as my next car will be a Corolla.........


Corolla uses a CVT if you're going automatic. If you have never driven a car with a CVT you might be extremely disappointed. 

The Sexy Electrician


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

money_man said:


> If you have never driven a car with a CVT you might be extremely disappointed.


Eh, it's all what you're used to. CVTs are not that bad. Granted, I've never actually driven one, but I've ridden in both a Nissan Altima and a Subaru Outback, both with CVTs, and unless you were paying attention, you could hardly tell they were CVT. The guy driving the Altima didn't even know it was a CVT until I told him.

Sure, I like my 6-speed better, but long-term, CVT is where internal combustion powered cars are going as there is so much more control over optimum engine speed without overly complex 8+ speed transmissions.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> took this home for the next 24 hours 2014 kia forte 5 loaded
> 
> i have yet out of 6 dealers willing to let me take a cruze td out for an extended test drive and that might put the nail in the coffin


Mr. Overkill, kudos to you for doing your homework before making such a major purchase. I might be better off to do the same, but I have to say, I don't know anyone who has spent four months himming and hawing over two different cars, and we're not even talking about Ferrari vs. Lamborghini here. No offense at all, but I can't 100% blame the dealers for not working too much with you anymore. They've got their work cut out trying to sell you basically a compact car.

Heck, I bought my CTD sight unseen (at least the exact one) over the phone from a dealer three hours away who I'd never even been to before after having test drove one for ten miles at a different dealer. Call me impulsive, but no regrets at all so far. I guess I'm a man who knows what he wants and took a risk with so far plenty of reward.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I bought mine without ever driving a Cruze. I merely sat in a petrol model to make sure my head didn't go too close to the roof, then I confirmed my order and got a car that hasn't had anything but routine service in 20 months I have owned it.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Panjet. My goal was end of Dec start of Jan. Things went on hold do to health issues of my wife. This month I started to push again and here we are


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> You do understand that kia and hyundai are the same correct


I did not know that. Perhaps they improved over the past few years. They certainly were junk a couple years back as far as reliability goes. I was in one recently and it felt cheaper than cheap (but that varies model to model I'm sure). For what it's worth, I am not vouching for either car. I was looking strongly at the Elantra GT and I am glad I did not get that car based on the test drive a little, but a lot on what I heard about it after I decided to go against it.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> Panjet. My goal was end of Dec start of Jan. Things went on hold do to health issues of my wife. This month I started to push again and here we are


Gotchya.

Like I said, no offense. I just thought you were far more diligent in your homework and decision making than anyone I've ever known!


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

My local Chevy dealership allowed me to take a Chevy Volt home over the weekend even though I told the guy I would probably not buy it because of the price. After driving it, I was almost convinced it was worth the money. Very nice car but had no trunk. The same dealership let me have a current year used Corvette over night. I made a very fair offer on the car and they didn't take it...went to another dealership and bought my current C6 for less with fewer miles and many more options.

Has anyone looked at Kia's trade-in value...?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Panjet. It's become borderline ADD and ADHD


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Kia is about the only manufacturer I didn't consider. I just couldn't be seen in it. Hyundai was a close second. Not saying they don't make a quality product....


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I only buy domestic unless it's for a winter beater and then I look for imports because I prefer to drive junk all winter 

The Sexy Electrician


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Kia....ewwwwww. Gross. Heard nothing but bad things about Kias. Hyundai I've heard some good some bad. Never really been impressed by them. I did get a Hyundai as a rental car when I had some paint touched up by my dealer. It just plain sucked

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

1. I wouldn't base purchase off of not taking it home alone
2. Can't rent a Diesel(in the USDM market)
3. My eco is quiet compared to a few 13 MY kias so diesel has to be loads quieter in same road conditions.
4. I Favor Hyundai over Kia based on (opinionated statement in 3...2...1...) the way they look. 
5. Can we actually compare Daewoo, Holden and Euro Chevy version of our cars to our Lordstown cars? 
6. Kia over CTD? Are we going off new vehicle cost of ownership out the gate vs resale value later?


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

money_man said:


> Corolla uses a CVT if you're going automatic. If you have never driven a car with a CVT you might be extremely disappointed.
> 
> The Sexy Electrician


Corolla S Plus 6MT. Actually costs more than the automatic but comes with more standard equipment than the automatic.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Its funny I have purchased several cars over the years and I have yet to test drive one before I buy it. I do tons of research and I know what to look for being in the industry. However its not truely fair for me to say because I driven pretty much every car there is available in the states with my job.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

IMO every car is the same now a days. Just pick whichever you like more. Of course I like domestic and some people are living in the stone age and only want imports. They all have a warranty and they'll all do you well til at least the end of the financing 

The Sexy Electrician


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

money_man said:


> IMO every car is the same now a days. Just pick whichever you like more. Of course I like domestic and some people are living in the stone age and only want imports. They all have a warranty and they'll all do you well til at least the end of the financing
> 
> The Sexy Electrician


Good point, 100K is kind of a joke anymore which is why I laughed at the VW superbowl commercial touting that. 200K is the new benchmark for a vehicle that's well used. If my powertrain in my vehicle wasn't pretty much 100% reliable for 100K I'd not just be disappointed, I'd be kind of angry!


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

We just picked up my mom a 12 Kia Optima Hybrid with every available option about a month after I got the TD. Only had 2 thousand miles when we got it.

I don't care what anyone says, it is a REALLY NICE car. Kia and Hyundai have come a long way. Never thought I would encourage her to a KIA but for the price, warranty, and features. It could not be beat.

We did test drive a 14 Kia Forte and it was a nice car as well. Nicely equipped with all the options, but I prefer my Cruze TD over it.

It's all about personal preference. And honestly, if I had found the Optima we got her before I bought the TD. I would be driving a KIA.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

money_man said:


> I like domestic and some people are living in the stone age and only want imports.


I work for a Fortune 100 company and the parking lot is probably 90% or more imports. Only a few specialty American cars penetrate the mix... Challenger, Yukon, Flex, etc. It is plain that there is a real groupthink among the professional elites. I park the only "lowly" Chevy there. When I told my boss what I was buying, she (a Honda owner) didn't even have a negative impression - it was more like obliviousness: "...I really don't know anything about Chevrolet..."


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Ok done with the kia 175 miles and managed 29mpg


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Oh yea I bought the cruze


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> *Ok done with the kia* 175 miles and managed 29mpg


Finally!



mr overkill said:


> Oh yea I bought the cruze


YES! Welcome aboard "officially".


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Wooo hoo!!!! What's your favorite feature of the cruze over the KIA? Other than mpg of course

The Sexy Electrician


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

lol. for one, I guess your practically a neighbor as many weekend are spent over in newton to shop.

second... congrats!!!


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Yup I was at newton kia to tell you a great experience over there


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Money. 

Ride was better smoother. Better power (kia was pretty decent) more informant dash. Quiet on Highway bumps and rutts


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Ok so second time around 

Since the first deal went south I contacted the selling dealer directly. 


The crystal red. 5k down 15k miles per year 199.00 per month 36 months and 15500 buyout at the end. 

Going to take a drive to get it on the 21st


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Its funny I have purchased several cars over the years and I have yet to test drive one before I buy it.


 Interesting. Of the last four cars I have purchased, the two US brands Pontiac GTO and Chevy Cruze, I did not test drive. The euro brands, Mercedes C230K and BMW 320i, I did test drive.


----------

